# LATIN SUMMER FEST 2009 - AUG 9 ! ! !



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN WERE AT IT' FROM THE CREW THAT BROUGHT YOU THE LATINFEST ,BRINGS YOU 
THE LATINSUMMER FEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT,
WE LEARN FROM ARE MISTAKES ON THE 1ST ONE AND NOW WE ARE SURE THAT WE CAN MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER ! 
SO PLEASE BARE WITH US AS WE GET EVERYTHING IN CONTROL! 


*WE HAVE CAR SHOW
VEHICAL REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION
FORM ON*
myspace.com/latinfesttx 

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE. SEND THIS INFO OUT TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS AND THOSE WHO WOULD LIKE TO JOIN MY MYSPACE AS A FRIEND. THERE WILL BE MORE FLYERS AND POSTERS POSTED IN A WEEK OR SO. STAY TUNED! 

VIDEO FROM THE LATINFEST AND APRIL 26,2009 GET READY FOR
LATIN SUMMER FEST 2009 ! ! !!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SxJCmlKIg7c&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SxJCmlKIg7c&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>








THANK YOU AGAIN FROM DFW ENT SHOWTIME! LATINO ENTERTAINMENT!.. ​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Hop?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

YES THERE GOING TO BE A HOP ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS READY HOMIE. IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS CC will be there!! a what about the hop ?? security too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 16 2009, 03:07 PM~14208367
> *INDIVIDUALS CC will be there!!  a what about the hop ?? security too
> *


lol so we've heard :0 


i wanna see a guy do doughnuts in the parkin lot and then get a beat down by the popo lol so i might just show up


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 16 2009, 03:07 PM~14208367
> *INDIVIDUALS CC will be there!!  a what about the hop ?? security too
> *


THERE GOING TO BE ALOT MORE SECURITY AND FTWPD FOR THIS SHOW AND NO IT'S NOT A ALL DAY THING...THE SHOW FROM 12PM-7PM
I WELL HAVE MORE INFO ABOUT THE HOP BY FRIDAY....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 11:17 PM~14212736
> *THERE GOING TO BE ALOT MORE SECURITY AND FTWPD  FOR THIS SHOW AND NO IT'S NOT A ALL DAY THING...THE SHOW FROM 12PM-7PM
> I WELL HAVE MORE INFO ABOUT THE HOP BY FRIDAY....
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 10:17 PM~14212736
> *THERE GOING TO BE ALOT MORE SECURITY AND FTWPD  FOR THIS SHOW AND NO IT'S NOT A ALL DAY THING...THE SHOW FROM 12PM-7PM
> I WELL HAVE MORE INFO ABOUT THE HOP BY FRIDAY....
> *


dam 12 to 7 aint all day for you guey you know FORYOUIIENVY is alwayz ready to do da dam thing


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 AM~14204811
> *ONCE AGAIN WERE AT IT' FROM THE CREW THAT BROUGHT YOU THE LATINFEST ,BRINGS YOU
> THE LATINSUMMER FEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT,
> WE LEARN FROM ARE MISTAKES ON THE 1ST ONE AND NOW WE ARE SURE THAT WE CAN MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER !
> ...


   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Jun 17 2009, 11:18 AM~14217144
> *dam 12 to 7 aint all day for you guey you know FORYOUIIENVY is alwayz ready to do da dam thing
> *


  thanx bro see ya'll there


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whos performing??


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 17 2009, 01:02 PM~14217649
> *Whos performing??
> *


You wanna see Franky J again Dre?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 01:30 PM~14228627
> *You wanna see Franky J again Dre?
> *


LAME!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 18 2009, 03:28 PM~14229838
> *LAME!!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: You need the butt hurt form?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 08:58 PM~14234448
> *
> 
> 
> *


PLEASE STOP TRYING TO CONTACT ME THIS SHOW IS NOT MINE ITS THE OTHER GUYS DEAL !!! SO PLEASE ITS OKAY FOR YOU TO CONTACT TONY V OF SHOWTIME OR LUCIO Q OF DFW ENT PLEASE STOP CALLING OR MESSAGING ME THANKS ALOT !!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol i guess after the last show, you like hell nah not no more lol


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 08:43 AM~14204811
> *ONCE AGAIN WERE AT IT' FROM THE CREW THAT BROUGHT YOU THE LATINFEST ,BRINGS YOU
> THE LATINSUMMER FEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT,
> WE LEARN FROM ARE MISTAKES ON THE 1ST ONE AND NOW WE ARE SURE THAT WE CAN MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER !
> ...


are yall having a hop contest???if yall are wats the pay??


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

LOOKING FOR 

Sponsors,..FoodVendors,..Exhibitors! ! !


VENDOR & EXHIBITOR SPACES AVAILABLE
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/SHOOWTIMELATINO OR WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LATINFESTTX
EMAIL:[email protected] OR [email protected]
FOR CARSHOW & ARTIST(S) INFO :817.663.3634
​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Going to be and San Antonio, for Los Magnificos car show @ the Freeman Coliseum 
so if you need 
VEHICAL REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION
FORM just let me know ....


LOOKING FOR 

Sponsors,..FoodVendors,..Exhibitors! ! !


VENDOR & EXHIBITOR SPACES AVAILABLE
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/SHOOWTIMELATINO OR WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LATINFESTTX
EMAIL:[email protected] OR [email protected]
FOR CARSHOW & ARTIST(S) INFO :817.663.3634


​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Will be there this time for sure homie posted up with the homies From MC 13 HOMIE FOR LIFE. :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jul 2 2009, 11:58 PM~14368546
> *Will be there this time for sure homie posted up with the homies From MC 13 HOMIE FOR LIFE.   :guns:
> *


Is that a gang?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING DFW HAPPY 4th

TIMELESS TEJANO
88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM
:cheesy:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHO YOU WAVING AT? :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

*Lets get that pre-reg form printed and filled out!! 
We are now starting the pre-reg process.....


WE HAVE CAR SHOW
VEHICAL REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION
FORM ON*

myspace.com/latinfesttx ​


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 17 2009, 01:02 PM~14217649
> *Whos performing??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: WHO IS PERFORMING????? :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

cant say just yet.....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2009, 08:43 AM~14400892
> *:dunno:
> *


Asking like you gonna watch.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 06:06 PM~14405314
> *Asking like you gonna watch.
> *


 :uh: I AM!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 9 2009, 10:27 AM~14422010
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

whats da payouts and what sweepstakes are you having


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 9 2009, 10:28 AM~14422023
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



NMG!!! u know u love me hahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 9 2009, 10:27 PM~14429298
> *ESTUPIDA!!!!!!! RU DRUNK????? DO I LOOK LIKE GILBERT??? :dunno: :dunno: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't forget about this ! ! ! !
Pre-Registration:Ends July 24
Cars $30 after July 24 $40
Bikes $15 after July 24 $25
*Each Vehicle/Bike Registration Admits 3 People*




​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOWLIFE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 9 2009, 07:31 PM~14429333
> *ESTUPIDA!!!!!!! RU DRUNK????? DO I LOOK LIKE GILBERT??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jul 2 2009, 08:58 PM~14368546
> *Will be there this time for sure homie posted up with the homies From MC 13 HOMIE FOR LIFE.  :guns:
> *


 hno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 9 2009, 10:31 PM~14429333
> * :angry: stfu estupid!!!! see thats why i cant stand some fools!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jul 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14439949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dont be scared! oso got ur back! LOL 
 :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 11 2009, 10:53 AM~14442304
> *SHUT YO FACE AND GO BACK TO MYSPACE ESTUPIDA!!!!!</span> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :uh: :angry:*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 11 2009, 06:14 PM~14445732
> *SHUT YO FACE AND GO BACK TO MYSPACE ESTUPIDA!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 11 2009, 09:14 PM~14445732
> *SHUT YO FACE AND GO BACK TO MYSPACE ESTUPIDA!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 13 2009, 11:20 AM~14456496
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

LET'S SEE WHOS ALL COMING OUT TO THE CARSHOW .....?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 14 2009, 08:45 AM~14467457
> *ttt
> *


I would like to personally invite you to come out to the car show on Sunday 
Aug 9,2009 in ft worth tx


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<------------




> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 13 2009, 05:34 PM~14460488
> *LET'S SEE WHOS ALL COMING OUT TO THE CARSHOW .....?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 13 2009, 05:34 PM~14460488
> *LET'S SEE WHOS ALL COMING OUT TO THE CARSHOW .....?
> *


who is judging the bikes?

We will be there.


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Tiempos Locos CC would like to personally invite everyone out to WEGO Stop #8
*5th Annual Show N' Shine Car Show and Hop*
August 8, 2009
11A-5P

Also to the Pre-Party Friday night- August 7
@ Jaguars Gold Club- Longview TX
10P- Till


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jul 15 2009, 12:45 PM~14482353
> *Tiempos Locos CC would like to personally invite everyone out to WEGO Stop #8
> 5th Annual Show N' Shine Car Show and Hop
> August 8, 2009
> ...


SOUND GOOD WE WELL BE THERE...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

FOR ANYBODY THAT NEEDS REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION FORM DONT FORGET THE DEADLINE IS JULY 24 ! ! ! 


WE BE HAVEING A MEETING TONIGHT @ 


Billy Miner's Saloon
Bar & Grill. 
150 W. 3rd Street. Sundance Square 
Fort Worth, TX 76102





​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 11:17 PM~14477123
> *who is judging the bikes?
> 
> We will be there.
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 15 2009, 03:26 PM~14483476
> *FOR ANYBODY THAT NEEDS REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION FORM DONT FORGET THE DEADLINE IS JULY 24 ! ! !
> WE BE HAVEING A MEETING TONIGHT @
> Billy Miner's Saloon
> ...


TTT


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Seeking volunteers For the Car Show! ! ! 


For serious inquiries only: 
Email [email protected] or myspace.com/ftwlucio


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEED A BIKINI CONTEST... :biggrin: :biggrin: OR NAST DANCER CONTEST... WHIP IT... OR A BULL RIDING CONTEST... :biggrin: BUT THEY HAVE TO BE IN A THONG TO RIDE D BULL... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 23 2009, 08:23 AM~14558159
> *NEED A BIKINI CONTEST... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  OR NAST DANCER CONTEST... WHIP IT... OR A BULL RIDING CONTEST... :biggrin: BUT THEY HAVE TO BE IN A THONG TO RIDE D BULL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OR A WET T-SHIRT CONTEST... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

How many wrist bands you get when you enter your car???

who else is performing???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

IF YOU NEED VEHICAL REISTRATION FORM YOU CAN GET THEM OFF THE MYSPACE myspace.com/latinfesttx 
I CAN MEET WITH YA'LL TODAY TO PICK THEM UP AFTER 12 SO HIT ME UP @ 817-663 3634​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Lets get them pre-reg form printed and filled out!!. Today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Jul 23 2009, 11:04 AM~14559237
> *How many wrist bands you get when you enter your car???
> 
> who else is performing???
> *


3 Per Car N Not Sure Whos All Performing 


I Will Have Pre-Reg. Forms At The U.L.C. Meeting Tonight $30 Today Is The Last day.... After Today Will Be 40


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got back from a meeting check this out if the LATIN SUMMER FEST 2009 CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT comes out as good as we think it is going to be the next event will be at the New Cowboys Stadium Plaza in late November, unfortunately no beverage and food vendors allowed, all other types of Vendors and Exhibitors are welcomed. Limited spaces available.This Well be one of the 1st CarShow @ the New Cowboys Stadium ! ! ! !


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Attn: ALL BODY SHOPS!!!!! 
Attention Wheel and Tire Shops!!!!!! 
Attn all Upholstery Shops!!!!! 
We still Have Vendors and Exhibitors spaces available.


FOR VEHICAL REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION
FORM HIT ME UP @ 817 663 3634​


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ANY WORD ON ANY OTHER PERFORMERS?????


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2009, 12:53 PM~14594498
> *ANY WORD ON ANY OTHER PERFORMERS?????
> *


yeah me singing the gummybear song :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

can you send reg forms to me


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Im sure this will be a good show .Lookin forward to it.How does the hop look, what classes will u have?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*11 Days!!*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

was wondering when we could meet up to do the registration forms


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Lets get them pre-reg form printed and filled out!!. then you can call me so we can meet up 817 663 3634....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2009, 02:53 PM~14594498
> *ANY WORD ON ANY OTHER PERFORMERS?????
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 30 2009, 12:34 PM~14627578
> *
> *


Not yet bro we are working on that


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

9 More Days ! ! ! !


----------



## 210 hardhitter (Jul 2, 2009)

fuk u all two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class sit your ass and learn how is hop if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 31 2009, 01:28 PM~14638313
> * fuk u all  two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming  putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class  sit your ass and learn how is hop  if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 31 2009, 01:28 PM~14638313
> * fuk u all  two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming  putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class  sit your ass and learn how is hop  if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok
> *


Damn homie!!! SPELL CHECK!! Made my head hurt!! Ebonics writing MOFO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 31 2009, 11:28 AM~14638313
> * fuk u all  two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming  putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class  sit your ass and learn how is hop  if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok
> *



Damn you sound mad.... Are you that angry....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

NEED TO PICK UP ALL CAR REISTRATION FORM TODAY OR TOMORROW


LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD HOP OUT THERE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 31 2009, 01:48 PM~14638499
> *Damn homie!!! SPELL CHECK!! Made my head hurt!! Ebonics writing MOFO!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 AM~14204811
> *ONCE AGAIN WERE AT IT' FROM THE CREW THAT BROUGHT YOU THE LATINFEST ,BRINGS YOU
> THE LATINSUMMER FEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT,
> WE LEARN FROM ARE MISTAKES ON THE 1ST ONE AND NOW WE ARE SURE THAT WE CAN MAKE THIS ONE BIGGER AND BETTER !
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter+Jul 31 2009, 01:28 PM~14638313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: _I AGREE IT'S GOIN' TO BE BETTER THAN YOUR LAST SHOW _ 

_TTT!_


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 31 2009, 11:28 AM~14638313
> * fuk u all  two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming  putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class  sit your ass and learn how is hop  if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok
> *




*I WISH I COULD LEARN HOW IS HOP*. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm gonna make sure to wear my Nike shocks that day since we hopping by feet. 
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 31 2009, 11:28 AM~14638313
> * fuk u all  two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming  putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class  sit your ass and learn how is hop  if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok
> *


damm homie dont get mad just show up and hop no need to get mad like this represent your shop or team and thats it dont be saing all this just hop


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 31 2009, 11:28 AM~14638313
> * fuk u all  two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming  putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class  sit your ass and learn how is hop  if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :loco: :loco: :loco: cant just every body get along11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bout time! a old fashion hype up. lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I know most of the hard hiters have trucks so u mite want to ck wit the people throwin the show cause the flyer doesnt show a truck class.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 1 2009, 04:06 PM~14647962
> *I know most of the hard hiters have trucks so u mite want to ck wit the people throwin the show cause the flyer doesnt show a truck class.
> *


x2 Is their a truck class .The flyer doesnt say if their is.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 31 2009, 09:36 PM~14643268
> *damm homie dont get mad just show up and hop no need to get mad like this represent your shop or team and thats it dont be saing all this just hop
> *


 :biggrin: nah homie my boy trens crazy he dont care he'll hop against anybody....hes calln out all truck hoppers and everybody out there hating on us u know...


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 31 2009, 12:28 PM~14638313
> * fuk u all  two ten hard muther fuking hitterz will b there too serve all u muther cock suckers b ready to get serve bring all u got hotos we hooooooooop by feet not fuking bby inches levas its mr tren 1 chavalas b redyy cusue we coming  putas 8 battiers 1 fuking hard heavy hitter pump so iff u in my class  sit your ass and learn how is hop  if u need to get high better put shortys supplies in your ranflas ok
> *


 :biggrin: wats up loco! :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Didnt see the pay out. ohh snapp!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 09:40 PM~14655103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh:

SO WHAT HAPPENS IF THERE ISNT 3 ENTRYS??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 1 2009, 06:06 PM~14647962
> *I know most of the hard hiters have trucks so u mite want to ck wit the people throwin the show cause the flyer doesnt show a truck class.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WASSUP HOMIE JOHN!?!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

i was told there is gonna be a truck class


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 2 2009, 09:40 PM~14655639
> *i was told there is gonna be a truck class
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

what about 90's 2000 street class...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Aug 3 2009, 12:25 PM~14659967
> *what about 90's 2000 street class...
> *


THERE ONE TOO....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

JUST ADD TO THE CARSHOW.... 
A CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE CLASS 1ST & 2RD PLACE AWARDS.....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 3 2009, 02:33 PM~14660652
> *JUST ADD TO THE CARSHOW....
> A CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE CLASS 1ST &  2RD PLACE AWARDS.....
> 
> *


ALREADY!!! D.T.A. GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you went up 5 bucks on the bikes?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 3 2009, 03:16 PM~14661148
> *ALREADY!!! D.T.A. GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


???


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WE INVITE YOU ALL DOWN TO WEST TEXAS SHOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 02:34 PM~14661346
> *you went up 5 bucks on the bikes?
> *


THATS ONLY FOR CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE CLASS 1ST & 2RD PLACE AWARDS.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 3 2009, 05:07 PM~14662257
> *THATS ONLY FOR  CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE CLASS 1ST & 2RD PLACE AWARDS.....
> *


Already


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

LATiN SUMMER FEST 8-9-09 PRESALE TiCKETS $10.00 @ 
Art's Tire & Wheels.
2800 E. BELKNAP FTW. TX. 76111


URBAN TEE'Z & CD'Z 
3712 DECATUR AVENUE 
FORT WORTH TX 76106


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 03:35 PM~14661361
> *???
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

6 MORE DAYS ! ! ! !


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Inferno Nightclub Is Here!!! Doors Open 
This Friday Night!!! Pre- Party Sat Night and After party on Sunday ! ! ! 


<center>
<font color="black" size="4">




SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 4 2009, 04:16 PM~14673271
> *Inferno Nightclub Is Here!!! Doors Open
> This Friday Night!!! Pre- Party Sat Night and After party on Sunday ! ! !
> <center>
> ...


Try again Buddy!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 04:17 PM~14673281
> *Try again Buddy!!
> *


This fool actin like he an o g in this bitch. :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 06:04 PM~14674324
> *This fool actin like he an o g in this bitch. :roflmao:
> *


  Thought I'd help him out!!


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 09:18 PM~14676984
> * Thought I'd help him out!!
> *


THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 10:18 PM~14676984
> * Thought I'd help him out!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS IT'S GOING DOWN NEXT YR ! ! !
​


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 5 2009, 04:38 PM~14685146
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS  IT'S GOING DOWN NEXT YR ! ! !
> ​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE ASS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

LATIN SUMMER FEST CREW WELCOMES EVERYONE TO COME AN REPRESENT UR CAR CLUB THIS SUNDAY @ THE CAR SHOW LETS MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST EVENT TO HIT FT WORTH...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

cant wait till sunday


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT...Latin Summer Fest 2009 puttin FTW on shine!!!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

SO YOU CAN HAVE THE DAY OF SHOW PRINT IT OUT....


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

we''ll be there fo sho...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Looks like VGP Inc will be there with camera in hand this time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

REMINDER, IF YOU HAVE NOT GOT THE REGISTRATION FORMS FOR THE CAR SHOW TOMORROW NOW IS YOUR CHANCE TO DO SO.... WE WILL BE AT LA GRAVE FIELD LATER ON THIS AFTERNOON IF YOU NEED ANY LAST MINUTE TKTS.....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

DONT FORGET ABOUT THE CARSHOW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hella good time thanks lucio for letting me help out.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

post pics


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ABOPUT TO UPLOAD SOME PICS HOMIES. WILL POST PICS SHORTLY. HAVE PATIENCE MY SONS. :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 9 2009, 08:44 PM~14719653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excatly! :angry:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

COMPUTER IS WOKING A LIL SLOW GUYS BARE WITH ME


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

myself and dirty sanchez


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

carlos, myself and ernie








myself and chino








gabe and myself








myself,ruben,ernie,chino


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

PICS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup dirty, hey homie pm me your number


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 9 2009, 09:12 PM~14721013
> *PICS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i fucked up and didnt get any pics of the hoppers.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 9 2009, 09:14 PM~14721049
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i fucked up and didnt get any pics of the hoppers.
> *


I believe it


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

this is one bad monte


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

myself and rick
















jay,gabe,louie and ?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

*T T T *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THATS ALL I HAVE HOMIES. HOPE U GUYS LIKE NOW ITS TIME TO GO MI MIS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 9 2009, 10:42 PM~14721423
> *THATS ALL I HAVE HOMIES. HOPE U GUYS LIKE NOW ITS TIME TO GO MI MIS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU MADE THE EVENT LOOK LIKE IT WAS BIG :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2009, 09:55 PM~14721578
> *DAMN YOU MADE THE EVENT LOOK LIKE IT WAS BIG :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

getting home from the show....


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 9 2009, 11:07 PM~14721713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YES!!!!*


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 9 2009, 10:07 PM~14721713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2009, 10:13 PM~14721791
> *YES!!!!
> *


noooooo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2009, 01:52 AM~14722438
> *noooooo
> *


_I AGREE :barf: THAT'S DISGUSTING :uh: _


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 9 2009, 10:07 PM~14721713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like a ma-osa ? :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice pix..... :biggrin: 









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That chick in the yellow was the talk of the town. LMAO heard fools were fallowing her around.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Who were this models...any contact info....


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2009, 07:48 AM~14723568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great Pictures, Big E. We got there info... I think Dirty or one of the fellas has it...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14721176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 for The Color Of Money!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 10 2009, 12:52 AM~14722438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was just for shock value


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lil Oso


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like she was tossed around club to club....lol Nice PIX!!!






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 10 2009, 11:44 AM~14724433
> *Looks like she was tossed around club to club....lol Nice PIX!!!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

I PERSONALLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAS TO COME ENJOY A GOOD SHOW REPRESENT LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE (May 30, 2009)

I see you switchman jr out there reppin the Big "I" Homie INDIVIDUALS C.C. TIME TO REBUILD AND REVAMP :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE_@Aug 10 2009, 10:43 AM~14724953
> *I see you switchman jr out there reppin the Big "I" Homie  INDIVIDUALS C.C. TIME TO REBUILD AND REVAMP :thumbsup:
> *


oh yeah they gave him 67" and not even on the bumper :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

the awards was completely unorganized! The music was bad!! not enough cars or bikes! the hop was cool even tho multiple problems! But still had a good time kickin it with the homies and the fam!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 10 2009, 01:34 PM~14725462
> *the awards was completely unorganized! The music was bad!! not enough cars or bikes! the hop was cool even tho multiple problems! But still had a good time kickin it with the homies and the fam!!
> *


That is to say the least! The only thing good about it was my peoples! I think we would have had a better time in a park with a grill and a CD player! Atleast would have saved time and money with a better turn out and without the headachs!!

Fuck what you heard!


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 10 2009, 10:57 AM~14725099
> *oh yeah they gave him 67" and not even on the bumper :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: awww man fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*QUESTION IS; HOW MANY DUDES HIT THE FEMALE IN THE YELLOW LASTNITE??? :biggrin: *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 10 2009, 04:16 PM~14726912
> *QUESTION IS;  HOW MANY DUDES HIT THE FEMALE IN THE YELLOW LASTNITE??? :biggrin:
> *


Shes with one of our homies so hopefully only him :ugh:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 10 2009, 02:16 PM~14726912
> *QUESTION IS;  HOW MANY DUDES HIT THE FEMALE IN THE YELLOW LASTNITE??? :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 11:42 AM~14725537
> *That is to say the least!  The only thing good about it was my peoples!  I think we would have had a better time in a park with a grill and a CD player!  Atleast would have saved time and money with a better turn out and without the headachs!!
> 
> Fuck what you heard!
> *



x 1 million!! I mean the next winner is entry 46.... entry 24, entry 17, entry 45.... BINGO.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

so what was the total count of people and and entries for the show ? so i figured one thing out and that karma is a BITCH! SO FOR THE 2 PEOPLE THAT ARE SAYING IT WAS MY FAULT THAT THIS SHOW WAS NO GOOD THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK AND IF THAT PERSON WOULD OF PUT MORE INTO THE SHOW INSTEAD OF THERE PERSONAL PROBLEMS THE SHOW MIGHT HAVE BEEN A HIT?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup VENOM65 man your club came out with some nice rides it was good chillin with you yesterday  

To all that showed up keep them rollin LOW!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 10 2009, 04:40 PM~14728317
> *Sup VENOM65 man your club came out with some nice rides it was good chillin with you yesterday
> 
> To all that showed up keep them rollin LOW!
> *




ALREADY HOMIE, SAME TO YOU BRO. HOPE TO SE U GUYS AT OUR BENEFIT SHOW FOR OUR LOST BROTHER. GONNA POST A FLYER IN A FEW MINUTES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 04:47 PM~14728418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Venom i wont be able to make it on the 16th i have to work i will see what i can do to get some donations for you & his family R.i.p to your friend


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

ANY MORE Pics??????????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

SUP PORKCHOP


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 9 2009, 09:07 PM~14721713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE PERFECT SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*IM NOT GONNA SAY THAT I DIDNT LIKE THE SHOW. YEA THE TURNOUT WAS NO WHERE NEAR WHAT IT WAS FROM THE LAST LATIN FEST. BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT. IF YOU ARE A REAL RIDER YOU DONT WORRY ABOUT A TROPHY OR A TROPHY PRESENTATION. THE REAL OF IT IS THAT LUCIO TRIED TO DO ANOTHER SHOW IN FT. WORTH AND NO ONE SUPPORTED HIM. I DONT KNOW WHY BUT THATS WHAT HAPPENNED. ITS NOT HIS FAULT THAT NO ONE SHOWED THE GUY CANT HELP THAT. THE TROPHY PRESENTATIN I DIDNT REALLY UNDERSTAND BUT I WASNT REALLY PAYING ATTENTION ANYWAY SO THATS PROBABLY WHY. FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT WIN AND BELIEVE THEY SHOULD HAVE WON. YOU GUYS DID WIN, EVERYTIME SOMEONE TOOK A PIC OF YOUR CAR OR MADE A COMMENT COMPLIMENTING YOUR RIDE. AFTER ALL THE CARS ARE MADE FOR LOWRIDING, NOT FOR SHOWS. THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIES AND I MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE THAT READS THIS. AND IF LUCIO DOES ANOTHER SHOW YOU BEST BELIEVE DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE. 


SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS *


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video
:biggrin:IC</span>
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 07:59 PM~14729817
> *IM NOT GONNA SAY THAT I DIDNT LIKE THE SHOW. YEA THE TURNOUT WAS NO WHERE NEAR WHAT IT WAS FROM THE LAST LATIN FEST. BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT. IF YOU ARE A REAL RIDER YOU DONT WORRY ABOUT A TROPHY OR A TROPHY PRESENTATION. THE REAL OF IT IS THAT LUCIO TRIED TO DO ANOTHER SHOW IN FT. WORTH AND NO ONE SUPPORTED HIM. I DONT KNOW WHY BUT THATS WHAT HAPPENNED. ITS NOT HIS FAULT THAT NO ONE SHOWED THE GUY CANT HELP THAT. THE TROPHY PRESENTATIN I DIDNT REALLY UNDERSTAND BUT I WASNT REALLY PAYING ATTENTION ANYWAY SO THATS PROBABLY WHY. FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT WIN AND BELIEVE THEY SHOULD HAVE WON. YOU GUYS DID WIN, EVERYTIME SOMEONE TOOK A PIC OF YOUR CAR OR MADE A COMMENT COMPLIMENTING YOUR RIDE. AFTER ALL THE CARS ARE MADE FOR LOWRIDING, NOT FOR SHOWS. THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIES AND I MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE THAT READS THIS. AND IF LUCIO DOES ANOTHER SHOW YOU BEST BELIEVE DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE.
> SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *


well said sal


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 10 2009, 07:15 PM~14729992
> *well said sal
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 08:59 PM~14729817
> *IM NOT GONNA SAY THAT I DIDNT LIKE THE SHOW. YEA THE TURNOUT WAS NO WHERE NEAR WHAT IT WAS FROM THE LAST LATIN FEST. BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT. IF YOU ARE A REAL RIDER YOU DONT WORRY ABOUT A TROPHY OR A TROPHY PRESENTATION. THE REAL OF IT IS THAT LUCIO TRIED TO DO ANOTHER SHOW IN FT. WORTH AND NO ONE SUPPORTED HIM. I DONT KNOW WHY BUT THATS WHAT HAPPENNED. ITS NOT HIS FAULT THAT NO ONE SHOWED THE GUY CANT HELP THAT. THE TROPHY PRESENTATIN I DIDNT REALLY UNDERSTAND BUT I WASNT REALLY PAYING ATTENTION ANYWAY SO THATS PROBABLY WHY. FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT WIN AND BELIEVE THEY SHOULD HAVE WON. YOU GUYS DID WIN, EVERYTIME SOMEONE TOOK A PIC OF YOUR CAR OR MADE A COMMENT COMPLIMENTING YOUR RIDE. AFTER ALL THE CARS ARE MADE FOR LOWRIDING, NOT FOR SHOWS. THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIES AND I MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE THAT READS THIS. AND IF LUCIO DOES ANOTHER SHOW YOU BEST BELIEVE DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE.
> SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY LATIN THUG, NO PICS O QUE HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will at the next. dont care who throws it. :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video

Irving customz & Dallas lowriders


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Aug 10 2009, 09:10 PM~14729936
> *View My Video
> :biggrin:IC</span>
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ive Never Seen That Monte


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP 88 MAZDA,LOCO61,TITOLS,


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 10 2009, 07:37 PM~14730197
> *Ive Never Seen That Monte
> *



ITS A NEW STREET CRUISER AND HE LIKES TO HOP IT :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 08:37 PM~14730202
> *WASSUP 88 MAZDA,LOCO61,TITOLS,
> *


 just at home trying to post vido of the hop


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Aug 10 2009, 07:39 PM~14730221
> *just at home trying to post vido of the hop
> *




I SEE THAT, GOOD VIDS HOMIE


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 08:40 PM~14730235
> *I SEE THAT, GOOD VIDS HOMIE
> *


thanx homie when it comes from u


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Aug 10 2009, 09:38 PM~14730212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep Those Videos Coming....


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video


Irving Coustomz


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Aug 10 2009, 07:42 PM~14730255
> *thanx homie when it comes from u
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 08:59 PM~14729817
> *IC</span>
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what im talking about.....my competition :biggrin: but i think you still have me beat


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 07:56 PM~14730387
> *And your not gonna say that you did like it    So what went wrong?  As i remembered from the last show people were pointing fingers at one another trying to blame each other for the failure, but compared to this show it was a success.  So what/who is to blame now?  Why didnt anybody show?  Can I hear from the staff as well as the people?  Was it becuase of who was throwing the show, poor publicity, or what?  I am a rider and I could care less if I win or not.  Honestly there are way better cars out there then mine so i probably will never win, but the award ceremony sucked!  No one knew what they were getting, they had a plaque with the plate ripped off it, and cars wining both 2nd place and best of show.  What kind of shit it that!  Maaco beating Candy  :uh:
> 
> As I said before i loved hanging out with my peoples, but it would have been better with more friends and more tits and ass to look at!  :cheesy:  but there is a 90 percent chance i wont be going to the next one!  Boycott and bribes will be the plain for me and there is a plan to have it at the new stadium!?!?! I hope not becuase if a flop like this happens again it will be an embarrassment!
> ...




i dont know what went went wrong, and yes i did like the show ive been to smaller shows 10 hrs away and didnt complain. as far as the people pointing fingers at each other well i think of the evil monkey on family guy :biggrin: . thats all i have to say.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 10 2009, 06:10 AM~14723127
> *That chick in the yellow was the talk of the town. LMAO heard fools were fallowing her around.
> *


Yea cause it was one out for 6 chicks there :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Aug 10 2009, 10:04 PM~14730493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and three were wifes, two were daughters, and the other one looked like a surf board :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

The Best of Best Dallas Lowriders & Irving Customz :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Aug 10 2009, 10:16 PM~14730649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


K, K?






> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Loco 61, Latin Thug, regal_swaga, 88mazda, KADILLAKIN, 214Tex, fortworthmex, Texas Massacre, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, DKM ATX*


:wave:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wasup sanchez


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

venom did u like my pic couse there is some hating going on


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IN A NUTSHELL SOME SHOWS SUCK AND SOME SHOWS ARE BAD ASS. I WENT TO REP FOR MY CLUB AND THAT IS WHAT I DID.

SAL NAILED IT ON WHERE WHEN PEOPLE GIVE YOU PROPS AND TAKE PICS OF YOUR CAR IS WHEN YOU WIN. HE IS RIGHT. THAT IS A BETTER FEELING THAN ANY TROPHY

ON THE WAY TO THE SHOW DRIVING DOWN 121 I GOT THE THUMBS UP BY SOME CATS ON SOME HARLEYS AND LATER ON BY AN OLD MAN DRIVING A MERCEDES BENZ CLS55 AMG (ONE ON THE DREAM CAR LIST)......THAT SHIT MADE MY DAY I HAD TO GIVE HIM THE THUMBS UP BACK. I'M STILL CHEEZIN :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14730816
> *wasup sanchez
> *


CHILLIN BRO TRYING TO FINE ME ONE OF THEM HATS LIKE YOU HAD....I NEED ONE.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 10 2009, 10:31 PM~14730839
> *IN A NUTSHELL SOME SHOWS SUCK AND SOME SHOWS ARE BAD ASS. I WENT TO REP FOR MY CLUB AND THAT IS WHAT I DID.
> 
> SAL NAILED IT ON WHERE WHEN PEOPLE GIVE YOU PROPS AND TAKE PICS OF YOUR CAR IS WHEN YOU WIN. HE IS RIGHT. THAT IS A BETTER FEELING THAN ANY TROPHY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Deb said your corny! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Did any one go check out my bicycle? :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 10 2009, 10:36 PM~14730901
> *Did any one go check out my bicycle? :biggrin:
> *


What it look like?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 09:35 PM~14730885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Deb said your corny!  :cheesy:
> *


WHY? LOOK AT THIS CAR AND TELL ME IT WOULDN'T FEEL GOOD FOR THE DRIVER GIVIN PROPS......I'M LOVIN IT.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 10:37 PM~14730926
> *What it look like?
> *


brown


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 10 2009, 10:38 PM~14730937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 10 2009, 10:38 PM~14730942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a plush seat and 5 buttons?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 11:02 PM~14731231
> *With a plush seat and 5 buttons?
> *


yea I think I have 5 buttons on it.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 10 2009, 11:06 PM~14731264
> *yea I think I have 5 buttons on it.
> *


:yes:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Aug 10 2009, 08:16 PM~14730649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture sir


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 9 2009, 10:07 PM~14721713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Aug 10 2009, 10:17 PM~14732264
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


tas loco wey


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

[/quote]
:0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 07:56 PM~14730387
> *And your not gonna say that you did like it    So what went wrong?  As i remembered from the last show people were pointing fingers at one another trying to blame each other for the failure, but compared to this show it was a success.  So what/who is to blame now?  Why didnt anybody show?  Can I hear from the staff as well as the people?  Was it becuase of who was throwing the show, poor publicity, or what?  I am a rider and I could care less if I win or not.  Honestly there are way better cars out there then mine so i probably will never win, but the award ceremony sucked!  No one knew what they were getting, they had a plaque with the plate ripped off it, and cars wining both 2nd place and best of show.  What kind of shit it that!  Maaco beating Candy  :uh:
> 
> As I said before i loved hanging out with my peoples, but it would have been better with more friends and more tits and ass to look at!  :cheesy:  but there is a 90 percent chance i wont be going to the next one!  Boycott and bribes will be the plain for me and there is a plan to have it at the new stadium!?!?! I hope not becuase if a flop like this happens again it will be an embarrassment!
> ...


I understand both Sal and Jesse's point, and tend to agree with both of you.. Yes it was cool to hang out with friends, yes at the and of the day it was a good time. Most of us don't build cars to win trophies, we do it to DRIVE them.. Hell, there are only so many shows in a year, but a lot more sunny days  But we have all looked at cars before and said "That car was built right", whether it was frame work or putting the right accessories on a restore. Some guys do build "point cars"..... Regardless what you do.. it is done with self pride and respect for furthering the lowrider movement. That being said, if you attend a show... you should expect a certain level of professionalism and be able to make sense of how things are done... why have classes if there "really" aren't any? why give awards without plates, why not announce the class and type of car? The Car Show... not so much a success.. BUT we showed how the M does it and got to hang out with friends...... That doesn't mean we should lower our expectations when we attend a show... Regardless, who wins.. It is not about who got trophies, it is about the way the show was.. The "show" itself was LAME, The time with family and fellow riders made it worth while. Next time, a park, a grill, and everyone is invited!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 02:40 PM~14727142
> *Shes with one of our homies so hopefully only him  :ugh:
> *


who is our


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Aug 11 2009, 08:54 AM~14734293
> *I understand both Sal and Jesse's point, and tend to agree with both of you..  Yes it was cool to hang out with friends, yes at the and of the day it was a good time.  Most of us don't build cars to win trophies, we do it to DRIVE them.. Hell, there are only so many shows in a year, but a lot more sunny days   But we have all looked at cars before and said "That car was built right", whether it was frame work or putting the right accessories on a restore.  Some guys do build "point cars"..... Regardless what you do.. it is done with self pride and respect for furthering the lowrider movement.  That being said, Next time, a park, a grill, and everyone is invited!
> *


*

X2*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ICED BOXX, westsidebagos

just the person im lookin 4


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 11 2009, 02:36 PM~14737653
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ICED BOXX, westsidebagos
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :around:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Some pics and hop video in my topic in Post Your Rides :cheesy: 


VGP Inc Photography Thread


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14730387
> *And your not gonna say that you did like it    So what went wrong?  As i remembered from the last show people were pointing fingers at one another trying to blame each other for the failure, but compared to this show it was a success.  So what/who is to blame now?  Why didnt anybody show?  Can I hear from the staff as well as the people?  Was it becuase of who was throwing the show, poor publicity, or what?  I am a rider and I could care less if I win or not.  Honestly there are way better cars out there then mine so i probably will never win, but the award ceremony sucked!  No one knew what they were getting, they had a plaque with the plate ripped off it, and cars wining both 2nd place and best of show.  What kind of shit it that!  Maaco beating Candy  :uh:
> 
> As I said before i loved hanging out with my peoples, but it would have been better with more friends and more tits and ass to look at!  :cheesy:  but there is a 90 percent chance i wont be going to the next one!  Boycott and bribes will be the plain for me and there is a plan to have it at the new stadium!?!?! I hope not becuase if a flop like this happens again it will be an embarrassment!
> ...


----------

